# ADA style tanks - where to get them?



## Dan Crawford (17 Oct 2007)

High guys, i'm gonna be setting up an ADA style tank and was wondering if anybody knew where to get and 80cm x 45cm x 45cm clear seal tank without a top brace?
Thanks all.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Oct 2007)

Hi Dan,
             I just checked AE and they do a float glass 75 x 45 x 45 for 200 quid. Their optiglass is a 90 x 45 x 45 for considerably more but I don't see an 80 x 45 x 45. Any special reason it has to be 80? I hope that Blyxa goes in there. Can hardly wait to see the creation mate (rubs hands with glee).

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Oct 2007)

Hi mate, i need it to be 80cm coz the alcove it goes in is only 92cm and i want some space around it for lilly pipes etc. THe hight and depth arn't too crucial.
The blyxa is in my rescaped vision 180 along with about 70% of the plants fromt the festival, an ass load of rocks and wood too. You have to wait to see it since it needs some tweeking!
cheers


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Oct 2007)

Might have to contact a custom tank manufacturer and see what they will do.  Wharf Aquatics near me will do almost any tank with the right specs, but I'm sure you'll find somewhere nearer.


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Oct 2007)

Cheers guys, i've sourced one but the guy s way busy but i'm prepared to wait since he is gonna do it cheap. I'll keep you informed of the cost and the quality!


----------

